# purple like royalty!



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 30, 2009)

haha thats what my friend says when she likes my purples =]

what i used
MAC
Bare Canvas paint
Reflects Antique Gold
Fig1 e/s
Carbon e/s
Vibrant Grape e/s
Seedy pearl e/s
Azalea Blush
Brun e/s [brows]
Fascinating eye kohl
MedDrk MSFN
Breezy Blush
Myth l/s


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 30, 2009)

This is absolutely gorgeous! I love everything about it


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 30, 2009)

This is Perfection...I agree...Purple like Royalty!! So beautiful!


----------



## PinkPearl (Jan 30, 2009)

Gorgeous, as always!!


----------



## widdershins (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh WOW! I am seriously going to buy all of the products you used to try to replicate this look. It is effing amaaaazing!


----------



## mariecinder (Jan 30, 2009)

I absolutely love every single one of your posts. I wish you worked near me, I'd buy tons of product from you! lol


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 30, 2009)

Really pretty -love the purples!


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 30, 2009)

love it like always.

everytime i see your posts, i want to get seedy pearl but everytime i go to mac, i always end up getting something else.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_Oh WOW! I am seriously going to buy all of the products you used to try to replicate this look. It is effing amaaaazing!_

 
awww yay!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_I absolutely love every single one of your posts. I wish you worked near me, I'd buy tons of product from you! lol_

 
id so love that! haha XOXOXO


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 30, 2009)

Gorgeous. You make me want to get seedy pearl as well !


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unkn0wn* 

 
_love it like always.

everytime i see your posts, i want to get seedy pearl but everytime i go to mac, i always end up getting something else._

 
aww u can doooo it!
youll love it i promise! one of my faves.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 30, 2009)

Love this combo!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jan 30, 2009)

AMAZING.. I envy you so much.. I wish my makeup looked half as good as yours, I don't think I'd know where to begin! Love it


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jan 30, 2009)

that is sooo pretty.  That glitter sets it off nice.


----------



## bebeflamand (Jan 30, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

Stunning eye make up again!
and please tell me why Myth doesn't look that good on me


----------



## natjotua (Jan 30, 2009)

i always love your looks, you never cease to amaze me! wish you were still youtubing!


----------



## nunu (Jan 30, 2009)

so pretty!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful like always!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 30, 2009)

The glitter is awesome!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh...my... wow!


----------



## jmarie7481 (Jan 30, 2009)

Gorgeous as always! You're the reason I got Myth l/s and it's one of my favorites ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I want Seedy Pearl too. lol! 

<3


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 30, 2009)

Skillz!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 30, 2009)

Gorgeous as always chica! Purples are hot on you!
I just got Myth l/s, cuz it looks amazing on you! and I hope I can do it justice


----------



## kyoto (Jan 30, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jan 30, 2009)

Amazing!!!


----------



## fafinette21 (Jan 31, 2009)

i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 purple

this look is super fab


----------



## yodagirl (Jan 31, 2009)

So gorgeous!


----------



## devin (Jan 31, 2009)

ooooohhhh, this is very pretty!!


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Jan 31, 2009)

Your face is beat! But then again, ofcourse it would be! That's what your name is for! lol You are awesome!


----------



## NauteeJo (Feb 2, 2009)

so pretty!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 16, 2009)

awesome as usual .


----------



## marylovesmac (Feb 16, 2009)

i agree myth looks really good on you. i had a question tho. what lip liner are you using with myth?


----------



## bsquared (Feb 17, 2009)

love it


----------

